# Dvd decryptions problems



## Gilesy82 (Jun 17, 2011)

Hi all,

i'm trying to put movies on my ipod, so that I can watch them when I travel away over night. However, I'm having a little issues. I spoke to my friend and he said I needed to get a dvd decryption software to install on my pc, so that I can then put them on.

I'm really lost with this and wanted to ask if anyone knows of one, thats free and easy to use. Or maybe tell me how to use it. Any advice here would be fantastic, either something as simple as which to use, or as in depth of possile of how to use it/do it. I think i'll try putting them on via itunes as I do with music but unsure if you can do it with Itunes.

Any advice would be great,
Many thanks


----------

